# Which Aldi napisan do you use



## Cummy (27/6/17)

after reading some of the posts, I asked the mrs to buy some Aldi napisan - no scent for soaking dirty bottles. She said there was three types/colours and could specifically see any that stated they were scented. Which do you use? I would prefer not to encourage the mrs to sniff white powder, especially in public with two kids. Cheers lads!


----------



## MHB (27/6/17)

Why don't you use pure food contact grade Sodium Percarbonate?
The Aldi di-San is about $3/kg and is ~32% Sodium Percarbonate, the balance being Sodium Carbonate, with some Protease and Amylase added.
That works out to 1000/320=3.125 X $3 = $9.37/kg for the perk.
When you think that my local HBS sells pure perk for $8.95/kg and it is of a suitable quality to clean food processing equipment (different to shit in nappy grade), I think I would go for the better product, cheaper, without the mystery bag of 68% additives...
Mark


----------



## Grott (27/6/17)

Spot on Mark.


----------



## Quokka42 (27/6/17)

All the "Napisan" type products I have tried contain scents, detergents, colours and indeterminate fillers. Shop around and figure out the percentage in it and I am sure you can buy sodium percarbonate cheaper.

The "Premium" Aldi "Napisan" just removed a mystery stain from my ex's bathrobe that I think originated when my son was born 11 years ago... Along with a front loader, though.


----------



## mattfos01 (28/6/17)

I use the purple one. No noticeable scent, works fine.


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/17)

As Mark says. Get perc.


----------



## fungrel (28/6/17)

I use 100% perc in the dishwasher, soaking pots and pans, even throw some in the mop bucket as well as in the wash. 

It's replaced a lot of other cleaners in my house.

It's well worth the effort in searching it out.


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/17)

Turns grey volleys white again.


----------



## kaiserben (28/6/17)

MHB said:


> Why don't you use pure food contact grade Sodium Percarbonate?
> The Aldi di-San is about $3/kg and is ~32% Sodium Percarbonate, the balance being Sodium Carbonate, with some Protease and Amylase added.
> That works out to 1000/320=3.125 X $3 = $9.37/kg for the perk.
> When you think that my local HBS sells pure perk for $8.95/kg and it is of a suitable quality to clean food processing equipment (different to shit in nappy grade), I think I would go for the better product, cheaper, without the mystery bag of 68% additives...
> Mark



My LHBS has bumped the price of perc up to $15/kg. (No, I just checked and they've bumped it up again to *$16/kg* ...)

Only a few months ago it was only $10/kg. What's going on? Maybe we're experiencing The Great Perc Shortage of 2017? 

Curiously they're selling PBW for less than pure perc (currently at $15/kg). 

(I ended up buying 10kg of "Oxyper", which is apparently pure perc?, for $64.75 delivered from an interstate HBS. That's $6.50/kg, but bought in bulk).


----------



## wynnum1 (28/6/17)

If you want to buy at cheap price need to buy 25 kg bag.


----------



## pnorkle (28/6/17)

kaiserben said:


> My LHBS has bumped the price of perc up to $15/kg. (No, I just checked and they've bumped it up again to *$16/kg* ...)
> 
> Only a few months ago it was only $10/kg. What's going on? Maybe we're experiencing The Great Perc Shortage of 2017?
> 
> ...


Huh. I'm picking up a Kg of the stuff on Saturday for $7.50. Your LHBS is ripping you off.
I can get 25Kg @ $80.00


----------



## laxation (28/6/17)

Check on ebay - quite a few bulk sellers depending where you live.

How much of it do you use in the dishwasher?


----------



## madpierre06 (28/6/17)

I use a combo of the light blue Aldi one with an addition of pure Sodium Perc from bulk buy on here a while back that cost $40/25kg bag. I found that to dissolve the pure stuff properly had to use very hot tap water otherwise it just went a gunky grey soup....which wasn't well received by missus when using it with the laundry.


----------



## GABBA110360 (28/6/17)

last lot of 100 % I bought was packed by kegking was about 6-7 bucks a kilo bulk bads of 25k are around as well the kk stuff came in kilo bags easy


----------



## MHB (28/6/17)

If you want a bigger amount at a lower price my local Brewman does 5kg for $25.95 or $5.20/kg, the price above was for a 1kg container, comparing apples with apples so to speak.
The grey slimy, is from the coating on the granules, they are coated with Sodium Silicate, if they aren't they the perk reacts with moisture in the air, without the coating a little moisture and the whole lot turns to stone, when it reacts it gives off its O2 so it looses its sterilising power.
Just put it in hot water and leave it for 15minutes and it will clear up.
Mark


----------



## Grott (28/6/17)

In SA, neither Brewcraft or Country Brewer sell it ( think they package under another name in small quanties and charge the earth) but Beerbelly sell 0.95k for $5 and 4.9kg which I get for $22.95. (odd sizes)


----------



## drsmurto (28/6/17)

Grott said:


> In SA, neither Brewcraft or Country Brewer sell it ( think they package under another name in small quanties and charge the earth) but Beerbelly sell 0.95k for $5 and 4.9kg which I get for $22.95. (odd sizes)



Sizes are too allow postage in prepaid satchels 1kg & 5kg. 

I organised an SA bulk buy of sodium percarbonate and sodium metasilicate (the other main ingredient in PBW) late 2016. Perc was $38/25kg bag and the metasilicate $44/25kg. That said we did order 225kg. Neither chemical is restricted so anyone can buy them.

Awesome stuff for so many non brewing jobs too. Dishwasher, sinks, coffee machine, kids toys.


----------



## wynnum1 (29/6/17)

sodium percarbonate is a solid form of hydrogen peroxide would suggest storing away from combustible chemicals like fuels acids break fluid anti freeze acetone


----------

